# Beth's Good Hunt - Our Feist Dogs



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

Here is a picture of my fiance, Beth, with our feist dogs from a successful squirrel hunt here in South Dakota this past weekend. Beth was doing her best to get a limit (5) and got pretty close! we had to get out of the timber as the bow hunters were coming back out....

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------

